# Abrir Cuenta Corriente en Francia



## ToroSentado (24 May 2012)

Buenos dias,

Tengo unos familiares con una cantidad elevada de ahorros depositadas en diferentes entidades financieras del pais.
Ante la incertidumbre de nuestro pais, y para no tenerlo todo en Hispanistan, se estan planteando abrir una cuenta-plazo en un pais extranjero, y dado nuestra proximdad con Francia (estamos a unos 70km) es el primer pais en el que han pensado.

La cantidad que tienen previsto "desviar" a Francia es de unos 100K.
Mi (y sus) preguntas serian las siguientas:
-Se puede abrir una cuenta corriente en Francia (p.ej en Perpignan) siendo un no residente?
-Que requisitos piden los bancos franceses para abrir la cuenta a un no residente? Supongo que la presencia seria física, pero para esto no hay problema pues ya os comento que estamos a solo 1 hora en coche de Perpignan.
-Luego en caso que no pongan pegas, cual es el mejor metodo para transferir este dinero a Francia?

-Y estas 2 preguntas ya son un poco más personales... en que banco frances aconsejariais abrir cuenta-plazo? Cuanto dan de interes los bancos franceses para depositos de esta suma a 1 año?

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Leporello (24 May 2012)

Yo he enviado el contrato para abrir cuenta en Banque Postale. Se puede hacer tranquilamente por internet, y si eres ciudadano con residencia UE no te ponen ninguna traba. 14 euros al trimestre de comisión.

Mira aquí: https://www.labanquepostale.fr/inde...e_ma_banque/self_service/mode_emploi_SAD.html 

Yo también apuesto por Francia.


----------



## HarryWashello_borrado (24 May 2012)

Otro hilo de patriotas-chorizos evadiendo la pasta, a ver si hacienda os da un buen palo.

Anda que fiarse más de los cochones esos...


----------



## oreka (24 May 2012)

HarryWashello dijo:


> Otro hilo de patriotas-chorizos evadiendo la pasta, a ver si hacienda os da un buen palo.
> 
> Anda que fiarse más de los cochones esos...



Menuda estupidez.....

Independientemente de tener el dinero en España o Francia, mientras sea dinero limpio y declarado dudo que tenga problemas con hacienda.


----------



## Leporello (24 May 2012)

HarryWashello dijo:


> Otro hilo de patriotas-chorizos evadiendo la pasta, a ver si hacienda os da un buen palo.
> 
> Anda que fiarse más de los cochones esos...



Comentario absurdo-resentido. A ver si vamos a tener que guardar nuestro dinero en manos de la mafia banquil española...

Si el dinero es tuyo, te lo llevas donde te plazca.


----------



## opilano (24 May 2012)

Aqui tienes un hilo, muy activo en su dia, y que te puede aclarar muchas dudas. Es conveniente utilizar el buscador:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...08011-abrir-cuenta-francia-y-cosilla-mas.html


----------



## naicop (24 May 2012)

Una consulta *Leporello*: es el mismo procedimiento en Alemania?

Gracias


----------



## Leporello (24 May 2012)

naicop dijo:


> Una consulta *Leporello*: es el mismo procedimiento en Alemania?
> 
> Gracias



Pues no tengo ni idea de cuál es el procedimiento en Alemania.


----------



## japiluser (24 May 2012)

Pillo sitio..................!


----------



## noviercas2010 (27 May 2012)

HarryWashello dijo:


> Otro hilo de patriotas-chorizos evadiendo la pasta, a ver si hacienda os da un buen palo.
> 
> Anda que fiarse más de los cochones esos...



Aquí un bocazas que no se ha enterado de la existencia de Schengen


----------



## mektgn (28 May 2012)

Leporello dijo:


> Yo he enviado el contrato para abrir cuenta en Banque Postale. Se puede hacer tranquilamente por internet, y si eres ciudadano con residencia UE no te ponen ninguna traba. 14 euros al trimestre de comisión.
> 
> Mira aquí: https://www.labanquepostale.fr/inde...e_ma_banque/self_service/mode_emploi_SAD.html
> 
> Yo también apuesto por Francia.



Muy interesante la aportación. Yo iba a abrir presencialmente cuenta en BNP Paribas en Perpinyà pero las comisiones son un poco más caras y vivo a unos 250km.

*Si abro una cuenta del tipo "à distance" por internet en La Banque Postale, sabeis si después podría retirar el dinero en efectivo presencialmente en cualquiera de sus miles de sucursales? *

Lo digo por si los de La Casta al final metieran un impuesto o lo que sea para todas las transferencias entrantes. 

Podría ser que las cuentas abiertas a distancia no tuvieran la posibilidad de retirar fondos y sólo permitieran transferencias, ya que me parece que no se tendría oficina física asignada, o tal vez me equivoco? En ese caso como me apaño con el francés preferiría abrir cuenta presencial.

Gracias.


----------



## Leporello (29 May 2012)

Yo estoy pendiente de completar el proceso. En cuanto lo logre, lo posteo aquí.


----------



## arckan69 (29 May 2012)

y no hay otro banco verdad? tiene que ser la banque postale! estoy en francia y he ido a la poste y me dicen que no xD que tengo que ir a otro sitio. La putada es que no tengo dirección en Francia, estoy en un hotel hoy por hoy. Merde!


----------



## opilano (29 May 2012)

arckan69 dijo:


> y no hay otro banco verdad? tiene que ser la banque postale! estoy en francia y he ido a la poste y me dicen que no xD que tengo que ir a otro sitio. La putada es que no tengo dirección en Francia, estoy en un hotel hoy por hoy. Merde!



En BNP Paribas puedes abrir una cuenta como no-residente.
Infórmate.


----------



## sikBCN (30 May 2012)

Pero xavales que nuestra banca es la championslee de la banca, deverdad soys unos antipatriotas!!!

(mode ironic)

xDD


----------



## lalol (30 May 2012)

Leporello dijo:


> Yo he enviado el contrato para abrir cuenta en Banque Postale. Se puede hacer tranquilamente por internet, y si eres ciudadano con residencia UE no te ponen ninguna traba. 14 euros al trimestre de comisión.
> 
> Mira aquí: https://www.labanquepostale.fr/inde...e_ma_banque/self_service/mode_emploi_SAD.html
> 
> Yo también apuesto por Francia.



Efectivamente, para abrir cuentas no ponen ninguna traba. Lógico.

Otra cosa será cuando quieras sacar el dinero. 

Procura conocer a fondo el idioma y tener un buen abogado a mano.


----------



## mektgn (30 May 2012)

arckan69 dijo:


> y no hay otro banco verdad? tiene que ser la banque postale! estoy en francia y he ido a la poste y me dicen que no xD que tengo que ir a otro sitio. La putada es que no tengo dirección en Francia, estoy en un hotel hoy por hoy. Merde!



Pues sencillamente se han equivocado, mira la web y verás que un ciudadadano de la UE no residente puede perfectamente abrir una cuenta. Si es posible hacerlo online, como no lo va a ser presencialmente? Yo de las 3 veces que he llamado me salió uno que juraba y perjuraba que sólo podían abrirla los ciudadanos franceses, los otros 2 estaban al tanto del asunto. Por supuesto hay que tener listos todos los documentos que se especifican en la web.



bernal dijo:


> Efectivamente, para abrir cuentas no ponen ninguna traba. Lógico.
> 
> Otra cosa será cuando quieras sacar el dinero.
> 
> Procura conocer a fondo el idioma y tener un buen abogado a mano.



Hará falta un abogado para sacar dinero? Me puedes explicar por qué?



opilano dijo:


> En BNP Paribas puedes abrir una cuenta como no-residente.
> Infórmate.



Sí, también hay esa opción pero es más cara, concretamente el forfait Esprit Libre que incluye una Visa de débito internacional y otros servicios cuesta 8,25€ al mes, mientras que con La Banque Postale, el forfait con Visa de débito cuesta 4,87€, imagino que tendrá menos servicios que el de BNP Paribas. He investigado el asunto y el banco más barato de Francia es La Banque Postale y parece seguro porque el capital es 100% estatal. 



chrysler180 dijo:


> Quedamos a la espera. Mientras tanto ¿Has rellenado los datos de la web y has recibido alguna informacion? o primero has hecho el cheque que creo que piden.
> 
> Como indique, no se frances y me asaltan las dudas.
> 
> Gracias.



Hay que mandar el cheque junto con todos los documentos que solicitan y los formularios que puedes imprimir tú mismo rellenados. Yo no tengo ninguna chequera y todos mis bancos son online. ActivoBank sencillamente no ofrece chequera, ING tardan de 15 a 20 días en mandártela y Openbank unos 5 días. Así que la he solicitado al último banco. Si teneis problema con el francés os puedo tratar de ayudar, me apaño bastante bien a nivel de comprensión, otra cosa es hablarlo o escribirlo.


*La duda que me asalta es: abrir la cuenta en BNP Paribas (banco privado) o en La Banque Postale (público y el más usado por los franceses) ??? * Qué ventajas e inconvenientes le veis a uno y otro? *Tampoco sé si en el caso de elegir La Banque Postale es más seguro hacerlo presencialmente que a distancia* ya que al menos así tendrás asignado un conseiller financier, imagino que con su teléfono directo y si no te gusta uno, vas a otra sucursal a abrir la cuenta. 

A distancia por lo que he entendido no te asignan ninguna sucursal y no he aclarado bien cómo se haría para retirar todos los ingresos en oficina física. Sí que me han dicho los La Poste que hay que avisarles con 48h de antelación, lo que ocurre es que uno me ha dicho que la solicitud debía de ser en oficina y por lo tanto permanecer 48h en Francia y el otro que podía avisar antes por teléfono. La verdad es que el servicio telefónico bastante mal, aunque puede ser que sea porque no están acostumbrados a que les llamen extranjeros, y si no eres cliente no he encontrado opción para mandar un e-mail con las dudas. En cambio en BNP Paribas puedes solicitar información vía mail y chat y me parecieron más competentes.

Saludos.


----------



## vicenmadrid (30 May 2012)

HarryWashello dijo:


> Otro hilo de patriotas-chorizos evadiendo la pasta, a ver si hacienda os da un buen palo.
> 
> Anda que fiarse más de los cochones esos...



Me encantan las argumentaciones fundamentadas


----------



## arckan69 (30 May 2012)

Lo intentaré de nuevo en persona en otra La Post a ver, ya os diré.


----------



## arckan69 (31 May 2012)

He vuelto a ir a la Banque Postale y nada, requiere dirección. No hay manera. La putada es que tenga que pedir un cheque a mi banco a drede para poder tener la maldita cuenta. La otra putada es que no vuelvo a Spain hasta el 2x de Junio. 
Mañana intentaré "engañar" al del hotel diciéndole que me de un justificante de dirección.

¿Podría abrir la cuenta dando la dirección de un amigo de aquí de Francia? mmmm ni idea


----------



## Uriel (4 Jun 2012)

opilano dijo:


> Aqui tienes un hilo, muy activo en su dia, y que te puede aclarar muchas dudas. Es conveniente utilizar el buscador:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...08011-abrir-cuenta-francia-y-cosilla-mas.html



No sé si los interesados habrán leído el link que pusiste, pero yo me pasé por ahí y está completico completico.
Te has merecido mi Thanks.


----------



## opilano (4 Jun 2012)

Uriel dijo:


> No sé si los interesados habrán leído el link que pusiste, pero yo me pasé por ahí y está completico completico.
> Te has merecido mi Thanks.



Te has ganado tu otro, simplemente por leer e informarte bien antes de hacer nada. Muchas de las cuestiones que se plantean aqui, llevan unos años debatidas en el foro.
Un tio sensato, si señor


----------



## arckan69 (4 Jun 2012)

opilano dijo:


> Te has ganado tu otro, simplemente por leer e informarte bien antes de hacer nada. Muchas de las cuestiones que se plantean aqui, llevan unos años debatidas en el foro.
> Un tio sensato, si señor



Pulp fiction - No empecemos a... - YouTube

)))


----------



## Leporello (8 Jun 2012)

Al final, como se me hacía largo el proceso por correo, porque me pedían traducción jurada de mis justificantes de domicilio (en España) y, como sé los precios, me parecía caro, por menos dinero me cogí el tren en Barcelona ayer por la mañana y me largué a Perpiñán a abrir la cuenta en persona.

Lo primero que hay que hacer es concertar cita, es decir, rendez-vous, con un asesor de la Banque Postale en la ciudad donde queráis ir a abrir la cuenta. En mi caso me cogió el teléfono un simpatiquísimo francés de Guadalupe, es decir, de las colonias, y que por tanto no considera de entrada que los españoles seamos seres inferiores (Afrique commence sur le Pyrénées y tal). Ya por teléfono me dijo que con una factura (agua, gas, luz o teléfono fijo) que justificase mi domicilio, y mi pasaporte o DNI bastaba para abrir la cuenta. También hay que llevar algo de dinero (mínimo 20 euros) para la primera imposición.

Una vez en Perpiñán me dirigí al Quai de Barcelone, que es donde está la oficina central de correos y Banque Postale. Abren de lunes a sábado. Nada más llegar salió a recibirme el amigo de Guadalupe. Pese a la proximidad a España, nadie hablaba ni español ni catalán. Todo se hace en francés, por lo que un cierto dominio del idioma es recomendable. Me dijeron de todos modos que hay un empleado (que libraba aquel día) que habla tanto catalán como español. Ignoro su nombre. 

Al amigo de Guadalupe se sumó la directora de la oficina de Perpiñán. Después de preguntarme sobre la situación en España e informarme de que se multiplican los compatriotas que abren cuenta en la Banque Postale, me dijo también que las oficinas bancarias españolas en la ciudad habían cerrado todas, y que La Caixa, que tenía bastantes empleados, había hecho un cierre sonado y al parecer no muy ortodoxo. 

Luego me sacaron los papeles de la cuenta. En sustancia se abren dos: una a la vista, que es puramente instrumental, y otra de ahorro llamada Livret A. Los primeros 15.300 euros van al Livret A, que por Ley está remunerado con un 2,25% libre de impuestos (en Francia). Tienes que firmar una declaración jurada conforme no tienes otro Livret A (es ilegal tener más de uno). Lo que exceda de dicha cantidad lo puedes tener en la cuenta corriente (interés 0) o en otro tipo de depósito (con impuestos sobre la remuneración). 

Allí en la oficina me pidieron también acreditación sobre la profesión que decía tener, y que por suerte llevaba encima.

Se fotocopian los papeles que traes, imprimen los dos contratos, los firmas y haces el primer ingreso. Al momento te dan el IBAN y el BIC para que puedas hacer transferencias.

Para operar, puedes hacerlo por internet, por teléfono o presencialmente. Para poder operar por internet es obligatorio comprarse un móvil francés, porque envían las claves por ese medio (SMS). En la misma oficina, que también es estafeta de correos, me vendieron el más barato (29 €).

Realizados estos trámites, me fui a dar una vuelta por Perpiñán, comí bastante bien, me fui a la estación y me vine a España. Hoy he transferido ya dinero a la cuenta sin ningún problema.

Para sacar el dinero puedes ir directamente a cualquier oficina de la Banque Postale (hay en cualquier población mediana de Francia) u ordenar una transferencia a tu cuenta en España o pedir una tarjeta y sacarlo por cajero, con su comisión. En principio, siendo una forma de salvaguardar parte de los ahorros, no preveo sacar por ahora.


----------



## arckan69 (8 Jun 2012)

pues a mí me piden dirección en francia, en la banque postal. Y no tengo chequera como para envíar un cheque de mínimo 20 euros -.-


----------



## mektgn (10 Jun 2012)

Pues llamé por cuarta vez a la banque postale porque al recibir mi chequera de OpenBank en los talones no aparecía mi nombre impreso, cosa que me comentaron que era imprescindible para que fueran válidos si quería hacerlo todo a distancia. Sólo aparece el número de cuenta y el IBAN en los talones de ese banco, desconozco como es con los otros. Pues la tía me dijo que si no salía mi nombre impreso, ese cheque no sería válido. Por si acaso me dice que le va a preguntar a un superior y entonces me suelta lo siguiente: me han dicho que *para abrir cuenta online a distancia sólo son válidos cheques de bancos franceses.* Yo me quedo muy extrañado porque en las 3 llamadas anteriores no me comentaron nada de eso ni consta en la web. Creo que van muy perdidos en cuanto al tema de abrir cuentas para no residentes y por eso han sido bastante incompetentes por teléfono.

Así que tal y como comenta Leporello *la única manera de abrir cuenta en Francia es de forma presencial.*

Excelente informe, Leporello, y como ya me temía todo esto ya tenia previsto ir a Perpinyà esta próxima semana. 

Mis preguntas dirigidas a Leporello o a otras personas que haya abierto cuenta con La Banque Postale:

1. Como lo has hecho para hablar directamente con el "conseiller financier" de Guadalupe por teléfono antes de ir? Yo pensaba que me asignarían uno al azar en la delegación que decida dándome nombre, hora y nada más. Además me informaron que en la delegación que comentas y en otra se puede abrir cuenta sin necesidad de rendez-vous (cita).

2. Necesitas una tarjeta de móvil SIM francesa para operar por internet desde España? No entiendo muy bien este punto. No te facilitan las claves para operar por internet en la oficina? Y si es así se tarda mucho en recibir el SMS?

3. Yo no tengo recibo de luz, agua, ni electricidad porque vivo con mi madre, y encima una de las telefonistas me insistió que el recibo tenía que ser de EDF (electricidad) y que era el único válido. Además tengo el problema añadido que estos recibos están a nombre de mi padre que falleció hace un año. Sólo el recibo del ADSL está a nombre de mi madre y según dice en la sección *preparar los papeles* este sería totalmente válido siempre y cuando que mi madre firme una carta en la que informe que vivo con ella junto con fotocopia de su dni. Si llevo todo lo que dice la web, no debería tener ningún problema, no?

4. Qué quieres decir con la acreditación de la profesión que tienes? En la web para el caso de asalariados dice fotocopia de la nómina, sería suficiente en mi caso, no?

Yo es que vivo a 280km y seguramente tendré que pasar una noche en Perpi, pero bueno, es una ciudad agradable y tranquila como casi todas las francesas, que conozco un poco y que tiene algunos sitios de shopping interesantes, y algunos artículos son más baratos que en España.

Comentas que la Banque Postale tiene oficinas en cualquier ciudad mediana, yo diría que en cada pueblo, ya que tenía entendido que todas las oficinas de La Poste (Correos) disponían servicio de banca y por lo tanto de Banque Postale.

Saludos.


----------



## OA00 (10 Jun 2012)

NOS HAN RESCATADO, ya no hace falta llevarse la pasta fuera........


----------



## Leporello (11 Jun 2012)

mektgn dijo:


> Mis preguntas dirigidas a Leporello o a otras personas que haya abierto cuenta con La Banque Postale:
> 
> 1. Como lo has hecho para hablar directamente con el "conseiller financier" de Guadalupe por teléfono antes de ir? Yo pensaba que me asignarían uno al azar en la delegación que decida dándome nombre, hora y nada más. Además me informaron que en la delegación que comentas y en otra se puede abrir cuenta sin necesidad de rendez-vous (cita).



Te recomiendo vivamente pedir cita, porque si vas y los conseillers están ocupados con citas, simplemente no te atienden. Yo te recomiendo llamar directamente a la oficina del Quai de Barcelone, preguntar por el Sr. Claire (L?homme de Guadaloupe), y entenderte con él. Ojo con la otra oficina de Perpiñán que abre los sábados, porque estaba cerrada por obras, al menos el jueves pasado.



mektgn dijo:


> 2. Necesitas una tarjeta de móvil SIM francesa para operar por internet desde España? No entiendo muy bien este punto. No te facilitan las claves para operar por internet en la oficina? Y si es así se tarda mucho en recibir el SMS?



Cuando ordenas una transferencia por internet, te envían la clave de confirmación, que has de introducir, por SMS, pero el móvil tiene que ser francés. Cómprate allí mismo uno de 27 euros.



mektgn dijo:


> 3. Yo no tengo recibo de luz, agua, ni electricidad porque vivo con mi madre, y encima una de las telefonistas me insistió que el recibo tenía que ser de EDF (electricidad) y que era el único válido. Además tengo el problema añadido que estos recibos están a nombre de mi padre que falleció hace un año. Sólo el recibo del ADSL está a nombre de mi madre y según dice en la sección *preparar los papeles* este sería totalmente válido siempre y cuando que mi madre firme una carta en la que informe que vivo con ella junto con fotocopia de su dni. Si llevo todo lo que dice la web, no debería tener ningún problema, no?



Pues no me atrevo a contestarte, porque no lo sé, y he visto que cada uno tiene su criterio. Pregúntaselo directamente a M. Claire, que es quien tomará la decisión.



mektgn dijo:


> 4. Qué quieres decir con la acreditación de la profesión que tienes? En la web para el caso de asalariados dice fotocopia de la nómina, sería suficiente en mi caso, no?



Yo no tengo nómina, soy lo que se llama profesional liberal (aka esclavo). Teniendo nómina no creo que haya problema.



mektgn dijo:


> Yo es que vivo a 280km y seguramente tendré que pasar una noche en Perpi, pero bueno, es una ciudad agradable y tranquila como casi todas las francesas, que conozco un poco y que tiene algunos sitios de shopping interesantes, y algunos artículos son más baratos que en España.



Yo vivo en BCN y fui con el TGV. Sales a las 08.15 y en un par de horas largas estás ahí.


----------



## minosabe (11 Jun 2012)

No entiendo lo del móvil. En teoría un móvil con numeración española funciona en Francia y les va a salir igual de caro mandar un sms a un móvil francés en españa que a un móvil español en españa. En cualquier caso sería mejor ordenar la transferencia por teléfono, vía Skype y te saldría más barata.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Jun 2012)

Hagáis lo que hagáis CUANTO ANTES MEJOR. Mejor esta semana que la próxima. 



HarryWashello dijo:


> Otro hilo de patriotas-chorizos evadiendo la pasta, a ver si hacienda os da un buen palo.
> 
> Anda que fiarse más de los cochones esos...



Otro microcefálico que se cree con derechos sobre el dinero de los demás.


----------



## mektgn (11 Jun 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> No entiendo lo del móvil. En teoría un móvil con numeración española funciona en Francia y les va a salir igual de caro mandar un sms a un móvil francés en españa que a un móvil español en españa. En cualquier caso sería mejor ordenar la transferencia por teléfono, vía Skype y te saldría más barata.



Yo también veo este punto bastante raro, que no se pueda hacer por ejemplo una transferencia por otros métodos, porque imagino que habrá 1 o 2 tarjetas de claves. Pero si lo cuenta Leporello debe de ser así.

Mi duda es: habrá que comprar un móvil o tarjeta SIM francesa con algo de saldo, no? Porque cuando un turista francés está en España y recibe una llamada o SMS de su país tiene que pagar una parte del roaming, según tengo entendido. Cuanto saldo tenía tu teléfono de 29€, Leporello? Sabes si caduca o algo?


----------



## mektgn (12 Jun 2012)

He estado mirando las tarifas prepago que debe tener Leporello con el móvil comprado en La Poste y seguro que corresponden a la compañía "La Poste Mobile".

*PROBLEMA: LAS RECARGAS DE SALDO* (en mi caso compraría una SIM y no un móvil porque ya tengo uno libre) son de 5 hasta 75€ *Y TIENEN UN TIEMPO DE VALIDEZ LIMITADO.* Consultar donde pone "validité" en las tarifas oficiales. Por ejemplo la tarjeta de 5€ caduca a los 10 días y la de 15€ a los 20 días!!! Por otra parte la recepción de SMS veo que serían gratuitos y no se paga nada de roaming. 

Aquí están las tarifas prepago: http://www.lapostemobile.fr/PDF/LPM-Leaflet-Carte-Prepayee.pdf

Habría que averiguar si pasados los días de "validité" de la recarga se pueden seguir recibiendo SMS para operar o si al menos, podría recargarse la tarjeta vía internet para así poder por ejemplo realizar una transferencia.

Menudo dolor de cabeza se está convirtiendo esto de abrir una cuenta en Francia. Yo quería abrirla antes de las elecciones griegas pero veo que al final no estaré a tiempo 

Alguien sabe si por ejemplo con BNP Paribas, también hace falta móvil francés para operar?


----------



## minosabe (12 Jun 2012)

Leporello, podrías decirme a qué número de teléfono en Perpignan llamaste? Lo digo porque yo he llamado a 6 números que he encontrado en internet, por la mañana, y ninguno responde, incluyendo el num que me han dado desde la central de La Poste.


----------



## PepaPerez (12 Jun 2012)

Otra opción para abrir cuenta en Francia sin tener que desplazarse:
Boursorama Compte bancaire en ligne - Boursorama Banque

Apertura, mantenimiento de cuenta, transferencias zona SEPA y tarjeta de crédito gratis (la tarjeta es gratuita si se tienen más de 5000 euros en la cuenta). La compte sur livret da un interés de 2,1%
Si eres no residente en Francia no vale con sólo rellenar el impreso, hay que llamar por teléfono a un número de atención al cliente (más os vale hablar bien francés porque ellos de idiomas...) y envian por correo electrónico los impresos y papeles que tienes que mandarles (documentación, factura de gas/teléfono fijo/ luz que justifique tu residencia en España, etc). Para abrir la cuenta piden que hagas una transferencia de 300 euros desde una cuenta donde tengas un recibo domiciliado.
Para operar online, con móvil español vale.


----------



## Leporello (12 Jun 2012)

mektgn dijo:


> He estado mirando las tarifas prepago que debe tener Leporello con el móvil comprado en La Poste y seguro que corresponden a la compañía "La Poste Mobile".
> 
> *PROBLEMA: LAS RECARGAS DE SALDO* (en mi caso compraría una SIM y no un móvil porque ya tengo uno libre) son de 5 hasta 75€ *Y TIENEN UN TIEMPO DE VALIDEZ LIMITADO.* Consultar donde pone "validité" en las tarifas oficiales. Por ejemplo la tarjeta de 5€ caduca a los 10 días y la de 15€ a los 20 días!!! Por otra parte la recepción de SMS veo que serían gratuitos y no se paga nada de roaming.
> 
> ...



El móvil lo escogí acompañado del amigo de Guadalupe y asesorado también por una bella moza local. Lleva algo de saldo, pero ignoro cuánto. Lo único para lo que lo quiero es para recibir las coordenadas que tengo que introducir cuando quiero ordenar una trasferencia. Mi banco en España (Bantierra) funciona igual. Junto con el móvil viene un librito que explica cómo hacer las recargas por internec.

En todo caso, me llevé la dirección de email, el fax y el teléfono de la directora de la oficina, así como del amigo de Guadalupe, y en caso de duda contactaría con ellos u ordenaría las transferencias por escrito, como antaño.


----------



## Leporello (12 Jun 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> Leporello, podrías decirme a qué número de teléfono en Perpignan llamaste? Lo digo porque yo he llamado a 6 números que he encontrado en internet, por la mañana, y ninguno responde, incluyendo el num que me han dado desde la central de La Poste.



.......................

Cuidado con los horarios: a las 12'00 ó 12'30 cierran, y reabren a las 13'30.


----------



## minosabe (13 Jun 2012)

Leporello dijo:


> 00330666175482
> 
> Cuidado con los horarios: a las 12'00 ó 12'30 cierran, y reabren a las 13'30.



Gracias por todo, aunque ayer llamé a la central explicándoles el problema y ellos mismos me concertaron una visita el lunes.


----------



## Dolmen (13 Jun 2012)

PepaPerez dijo:


> Otra opción para abrir cuenta en Francia sin tener que desplazarse:
> Boursorama Compte bancaire en ligne - Boursorama Banque



Antes de que la francesa Selftrade se convirtiera en Sefbank eran estos mismos de Boursorama, que es fundamentalmente un broker para comprar acciones o fondos de inversión.

¿Sabes si hay muchos problemas con la fiscalidad? Si se usan los depósitos de Boursorama o se utiliza para la compra-venta de acciones, ¿sería complicado después hacer la declaración de la renta o evitar una doble fiscalidad?


----------



## PepaPerez (14 Jun 2012)

Dolmen dijo:


> Antes de que la francesa Selftrade se convirtiera en Sefbank eran estos mismos de Boursorama, que es fundamentalmente un broker para comprar acciones o fondos de inversión.
> 
> ¿Sabes si hay muchos problemas con la fiscalidad? Si se usan los depósitos de Boursorama o se utiliza para la compra-venta de acciones, ¿sería complicado después hacer la declaración de la renta o evitar una doble fiscalidad?



Tendrás que hablar con ellos o mandarles una carta explicando que pagas los impuestos en España. Creo que hay acuerdos con Francia para evitar la doble imposición. 
Si contratas una livret A, no hay problema con los impuestos en Francia porque está exenta (hasta 15300 euros). Eso no te libra de tener que declararlo en España aunque en Francia esté libre de impuestos. Con descargarte un justificante de los intereses brutos obtenidos durante el año en la página web tendrías suficiente para hacer la Declaración de la Renta aquí.

Otro banco online francés que podéis mirar es Fortuneo: 
Livret A Fortuneo - Un placement sûr et défiscalisé


----------



## minosabe (20 Jun 2012)

Tengo ya abierta la cuenta en La Poste. No me hicieron comprar el móvil ya que les dije que les llamaría por Skype cuando quisiera hacer una transfer. Ahora que ya tengo varias cuentas en el extranjero me asalta la duda de si renunciar realemente a los 3-4% que me rinden aquí los depósitos y fondos garantizados para llevarlo casi todo afuera.


----------

